# can someone do me a favor?



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Someone go to Google, and in the images section search for the words: Obedience Utility Article Bag

Let me know if you're seeing what I'm seeing on the top row.


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

Like the 4th picture from the left???

(I'm doing really good not working at work today, lol)


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

You mean, a picture of Flip?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Did you know Flip had his picture on Google?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, LOL, how cool is that. I was just searching design ideas for my new article bag and up pops a picture of my boy 

At first I thought it was just something google was able to do based on where I had been in the past or something, but I guess it's there for you guys too! HA! We're famous! (Because obedience utility article bag is searched under images a million times a day in google I'm sure LOL)


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's too funny! I love the picture though


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I see Flip!!!! 

Pretty dang cool if you ask me... Funny his feet appear to be on the ground. I wasn't sure at first... 

LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - that is so cool!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> I see Flip!!!!
> 
> Pretty dang cool if you ask me... Funny his feet appear to be on the ground. I wasn't sure at first...
> 
> LOL


Oh no, that picture was taken upside down. He's actually hanging from the ceiling. :


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So, out of curiosity, I decided to search a more appropriate seach term for Flip...."naughty golden retriever." Sure enough, he's on that page, just farther down, 8th row down. But what is even funnier is two rows below that is a picture of Conner!


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

He is such a cutie


----------

